# Murray "The Dude" Value?



## hwstem (Jun 7, 2013)

Went from a motorized bike to a regular 10 speed. I know Murray's not a high filler name, but what's a blue ten speed Murray, "The Dude" worth with fenders a head light, tail light and wheel generator worth? Lights are not hooked up. Needs rear tire, holds air bit cracked, front is nice. Pretty nice paint, needs a cleanup and tuneup.  Anybody interested?


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (Jun 7, 2013)

A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------

